# Super DMZ, when do i take it?



## N21 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a cycle of super dmz, what times should i take each pill, i wake up at 6 every morning, go to the gym in between the times 3-6pm, i workout every morning and than in the afternoon another time when im on cycle. So when should i take two pills based on this?


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 17, 2011)

am & pm


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

^this my friend who took it would wake up take his liver suppoer and milti and dmz then eat, later that night would take another dmz and liver support


----------



## N21 (Oct 18, 2011)

alright, so ill take the first pill in the morning after i eat, what about the second one, should i take it at 2 or 3?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 18, 2011)

2 like it says on the bottle...


----------



## N21 (Oct 19, 2011)

im talking about the time to take the pills not how many to take


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 19, 2011)

I would do one 3 or 4 hours before your workout, and then another with the last thing you eat before bed


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2011)

I've seen Calves of Steel's advice previously and it makes sense, definitely.

However, I took mine in the a.m. with breakfast and then right before my workout which was normally 8 or 9 p.m.

When I take it again I'll go with the "3 or 4 hours before you workout" recommendation.


----------



## N21 (Oct 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I've seen Calves of Steel's advice previously and it makes sense, definitely.
> 
> However, I took mine in the a.m. with breakfast and then right before my workout which was normally 8 or 9 p.m.
> 
> When I take it again I'll go with the "3 or 4 hours before you workout" recommendation.



im taking mine after food in the morning and an hr before i workout the second time of the day


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

i wake up start my day do whata i have to to get ready then i eat take all my pills including my first dmz, hit the gym, shower get dressed for work and depenfing on how long work is ill either take my second one at work twoards the end of the night or right when i get home after i eat the meal i eat right after work. so am and pm hope that helps!


----------

